# Happy Birthday, Simba!



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Birthday Boy Simba and his present, a nazar boncuğu bead on a blue velvet ribbon. Lucky boy. One year old today xxxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Simba, enjoy your day


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwwww poor Simba!! I cant believe I'm the only one to wish you a happy birthday!!!!

A message for mummy, maybe post in cat chat forum ..... more people will see it there


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you Jenny. I think you may be right!


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Ahhhhhhh Simba looks very proud of his new attire 
Gorgeous cat and hope he had a nice birthday and got lots of cuddles x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a cute boy, i do hope he enjoyed his birthday x_


----------

